# Karl vs. JR



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Ok guys,
In all honesty, I did NOT watch the alst two games due to family issues.
However, I catcht hte stats and Sportscenter, and it seems as if JR is tearing it up.

Then I read the paper and see how Karl is ripping JR AGAIN. 


It's getting very old.

Tell me your honest opinion, is Karl justified in his ripping of JR on his play of late? It seems as if JR has finally got his game back to me.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

Ya, i completely agree. I am very tired of hearing him go public with his complaints, I mean come on your the freaking coach George, handle your damn players.

I do think that J.R. Smiths shot selection and overall discipline are awful at best and that is what Karl complains about. on that note i see and back Karl but the fact that he goes to the media about it night after night is what bothers me.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I was looking at his stats, and he's shooting 50% from the field in the last 6 games, and he's averaging near 20 ppg...what's not to like there? 

I mean, if he's shooting 25%, then I can understand teh issues, but 50% is pretty darn good...especially since most of his shots come from behidn the arc.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Karl just needs to shut the **** up for once. He just wants to be heard, let everyone know hes the coach. JR must hate him so much.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Karl just needs to shut the **** up for once. He just wants to be heard, let everyone know hes the coach. JR must hate him so much.


JR's shot selection is out of control. Karl is absolutely right. He pulls up from like 5-6 feet behind the 3 point line @ 18 secs on the shot clock OUT OF A TIMEOUT with his team mates calling for the ball. I'd be totally frustrated with him too. Grow up.

Thats not to say Karl isn't a baby about it. He is so inconsistent with the PT he gives JR that it almost encourages him to play like a douche.

It's a lose/lose situation.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

RedsDrunk said:


> JR's shot selection is out of control. Karl is absolutely right. He pulls up from like 5-6 feet behind the 3 point line @ 18 secs on the shot clock OUT OF A TIMEOUT with his team mates calling for the ball. I'd be totally frustrated with him too. Grow up.
> 
> Thats not to say Karl isn't a baby about it. He is so inconsistent with the PT he gives JR that it almost encourages him to play like a douche.
> 
> It's a lose/lose situation.


Oh I don't disagree about JR's issues. But does Karl have to come out and complain about JR once again in public even after a good game?
And I agree, the inconsistency you get from Karl is as bad as JR's game inconsistency.


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

Karl is a joke...what's the point of crying to the media,it will only make things worse...denver would be a champion by now if there wasn't for f****** karl, I hate the guy...but that's just me... maybe i'm too subjective but i hate to see a team like denver which is exceptional to have a coach like georgieporgie. very sad


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I admit I hate Karl's player rotation style. JR is a young guy on a veteran team and he needs the PT to get better. 

I agree with most of you that it'd be nice to see him have a more disiplined shot selection (no more 3's from 35 feet!), but with the ME FIRST attitude of the team it seems like once somebody other than A.I. or Melo gets the ball they think, "I'd better shoot it! or they will!"

(it's also becoming laughable calling these guys a team. I'm a huge fan, but watching them play is getting harder to do. They've had the same team issues since Bzdelik left -- Karl hasn't got them to buy into any kind of system a la Mike D'Antoni in Phoenix)


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Bzdelik was a FAR better coach than he got credit for.
He actually had them playing solid D.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

RedsDrunk said:


> He is so inconsistent with the PT he gives JR that it almost encourages him to play like a douche.


Well said


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i'm more sick of the front office than anything else (taureen green aint no damn Salmons!). but smith has no idea if he is ever going to touch the ball again so he just fires away. The Nuggets need Smith to step up and knock down a lot of perimeter shots to keep the floor spread. Since no trade happens it all kinda falls on Smith the show up in a big way at the two guard position.
Play him 35 plus minutes every night and see what happens.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> i'm more sick of the front office than anything else (taureen green aint no damn Salmons!). but smith has no idea if he is ever going to touch the ball again so he just fires away. The Nuggets need Smith to step up and knock down a lot of perimeter shots to keep the floor spread. Since no trade happens it all kinda falls on Smith the show up in a big way at the two guard position.
> Play him 35 plus minutes every night and see what happens.


umm... no.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

nbanoitall said:


> i'm more sick of the front office than anything else (taureen green aint no damn Salmons!). but smith has no idea if he is ever going to touch the ball again so he just fires away. The Nuggets need Smith to step up and knock down a lot of perimeter shots to keep the floor spread. Since no trade happens it all kinda falls on Smith the show up in a big way at the two guard position.
> Play him 35 plus minutes every night and see what happens.


..you want to play JR 35+ minutes every night?


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

When he plays more minutes and gets more touches, he is more consistent. That's just hte law of averages.

Last night he had probably the best game of his career stat wise.

He didn't have any career highs, but his decisions were very sound, his D was tight, and he shot a ridiculous percentage from the field! '

I just hope he can leran how to do this more consistently, and that Karl gets off of his jock a bit.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i didn't post a typo. i meant what i said. i'd have made a trade, and wouldnt give JR that many minutes (but they didnt). when it comes to the playoffs it will be about two things. playing enough D and teams will revert back to how they always played the nuggets in the playoffs. give them outside shots. the question is can we make them? JR Smith is the best option to keep the floor spread. You gotta play him now, because you will need him in the first round.
Do I really gotta remind people about Melo triple teams? Those might not happen anymore obviously with AI, but when the playoffs come the focus with shift like it always does to melo.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

JR SMith is looking real solid right now.
His decision making has improved, and he was playing very good D last night. He's possibly the most dangerous outside shooter in the league when he's on his game.

I think the Nuggs will be fine if they can get in the playoffs. they play better against the good teams because they're more focused. 

With Chucky Atkins coming back (theoretically 100% healthy) he ought to be able to hit more 3's as well.

I still think Nene will be back before the playoffs, too, which will give us some needed depth in the post. I just hope that Melo starts playing more in the post where his natural talents lie.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

What kills me is he was still taking bad shots, he was just hitting them. The one play had me cringing, where he drove the lane, missed a tough layup, got the offensive board, and dribbled straight to the corner and popped a 3 with someone running at him with 22 seconds left on the shot clock. And he drilled it.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Hahaha! Yeah, he drilled it in Grant Hill's face, which was distorted in a questioning way like, "Why are you shooting that shot with all the time on the shot clock."

I think he doesn't understand that when you have the lead in the fourth quarter, you use the clock like running the ball in football...wear down the clock, wear it down and THEN take the shot when it's under 10 seconds.

However, anybody who plays ball KNOWS that when you're feeling hot, you take the shot. He was feeling it last night...6 of 8 from downtown...

I just hope he keeps playing D.
If his D is solid, he'll get teh opportunity to get 15-20 ppg on average in the L. He could be a great candidate for sixth man, too. Not this year, but next year, IF he plays D.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Kuskid said:


> What kills me is he was still taking bad shots, he was just hitting them. The one play had me cringing, where he drove the lane, missed a tough layup, got the offensive board, and dribbled straight to the corner and popped a 3 with someone running at him with 22 seconds left on the shot clock. And he drilled it.


I know, that was ridiculous. He took the dumbest shots ever, he was just on.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Anybody watching this spurs game? JR is the best player on the court right now. Defense, attacking, shooting, finishing with contact. This guy is ballin!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> Anybody watching this spurs game? JR is the best player on the court right now. Defense, attacking, shooting, finishing with contact. This guy is ballin!


The nuggets front office ****ed up royally at the trade deadline. See what I'm saying... Smith is the only option to make this work right now. Play him.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Remember, JR is still young.

If he can realize that his D opens up his O, and that he's quicker than 90% of the guys on the floor when he takes it to the hoop, he could be a top 10 player in this league...

Ok, maybe top 15.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> Remember, JR is still young.
> 
> If he can realize that his D opens up his O, and that he's quicker than 90% of the guys on the floor when he takes it to the hoop, he could be a top 10 player in this league...
> 
> Ok, maybe top 15.


That's Denver's biggest problem in my opinion.

Are they trying to win the championship (Iverson and Camby) now or are they trying to develop young talent (Melo, JR and Kleiza)????

JR has looked better...Karl needs to keep getting him minutes!


----------



## zaca22 (Mar 19, 2008)

i think that jr is the better man on the court and off the court. he has shot 27 more points than karl. So go JR


----------



## Sammysummer (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey- I know it's short notice, but just wanted to give a heads up that Karl is going to be on The Colin Cowherd showtoday, around 11:30 ET. Should be a good interview with the season winding down.


----------

